

Diving into node.js - naughtysriram

I am starting to learn some node.js and I am in search of some books, examples, tutorials, advice etc. I am  also wondering if there is a free hosting site for node.js applications.
======
vlod
RWW did an article a couple weeks back about tutorials/books: "6 Free E-Books
and Tutorials for Learning and Mastering Node.js"
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/04/6-free-e-books-
on-n...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/04/6-free-e-books-on-
nodejs.php)

I also have this in my "In-box" to evaluate: "Up and Running with Node.js"
<http://ofps.oreilly.com/titles/9781449398583/>

------
saghul
"Mastering Node" could be a good start:
<http://visionmedia.github.com/masteringnode/>

There is also a nodejs hosting service which is open source:
<http://nodester.com>

